# Spare wheel carrier required.



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'm looking for a company who can supply/manufacture and install a spare wheel crank-up carrier for a 22.5" wheel on a Spartan chassis.

There is plenty of room between the chassis rails and I know that Snelly has one fitted to his RV which is the same chassis. 

If you know of anyone in the Kent area or who is mobile and can undertake this job I would be grateful for the information.. 



TIA 

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bmp.. still looking :?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Jim have alook at any breakers yard a twin whel transit has a set up you may be able to modify or fit yourself, if not any garage should undertake to fit it if you can supply the bits, may be an easier option than looking for a purpose made one
Geo


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Geo 
thanks .. I'll keep looking ,

Jim


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jim.
I've just had a phone around and LCP in Canterbury can order the carrier you want and get it next day. 01227 766001 ask for Richard.
Try Regent Coaches for fitting, we use them all the time 01227 794345.
As the name suggests size is not an issue and they're about 20 mins from LCP, infact if you speak to bob he may supply and fit.






regards....nige


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Nige 

Many thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow morning .. 


Cheers 

Jim


----------

